# Adders



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Only one female out and about yesterday, it was a bit warm for them


















Caught this nice one tho' A Typhoon playing "catch me" with a Spitfire


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

nice pic do you have a 3 legged cat


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Not bad, especially the planes. Is this in/near York? Saw a spitfire the other day, flying pretty low.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

chulainn said:


> nice pic do you have a 3 legged cat


wtf has that got to do with adders? I do, but that's a bit of a random post!!:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Adam98150 said:


> Not bad, especially the planes. Is this in/near York? Saw a spitfire the other day, flying pretty low.


It's near RAF Coningsby in Lincolnshire


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

very nice adder!

wish i could trade something here for one...: victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

HABU said:


> very nice adder!
> 
> wish i could trade something here for one...: victory:


I'll trade you for some Timbers......I can get one in the post to you on Monday?

(Note to the feeble minded:that last statement was a joke)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I'll trade you for some Timbers......I can get one in the post to you on Monday?
> 
> (Note to the feeble minded:that last statement was a joke)


 
haha! i wish!

shame... timbers are hard to find here... the sad thing is most that i run across are road kill... nothing like a really big timber thrown into the weeds by a car tire... the bigger they are the farther they get thrown...

they breed so slowly here i've heard... a few biologists here do the radio tagging thing on them to study their habits... i never take timbers out of the forests here... copperheads however... we have plenty... "purdy" ones at that!:lol2: i've caught two under a single board before.... twice!! and in the very same spot... 

maybe i can send you some. *cough* "chocolates?

haha!!:whistling2:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Absolutley gorgoeus shame there are no Cb ones but they are wonderfully diverse and she's looking very plump.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Where were those pictures taken? I live in plymouth and have NEVER seen these....


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Where were those pictures taken? I live in plymouth and have NEVER seen these....


Lincolnshire, living in Plymouth, it's no wonder you've never seen a Lincolnshire Adder:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Lincolnshire, living in Plymouth, it's no wonder you've never seen a Lincolnshire Adder:lol2:


Lol maybe not but i'm sure we must have adders here somewhere! Were like classed as one of the warmer regions of the country but all i seem to see is slow worms! I've never even come across a grass snake


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Went out looking for adders yesterday myself. Saw 5 males but no females.
Didn't get too many pics but here's the best one.


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Saw this mental Adder up in North Wales.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

They are fantastic its always great to see them just careful not to let on where exactly they are


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

We found this beautiful male on friday:



















And this female


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Azemiops said:


> We found this beautiful male on friday:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Is that where i think it is ? considering your quite local


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Is that where i think it is ? considering your quite local


 
No it isnt, the males at the site you are thinking of are no where near as nice as this one!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Azemiops said:


> No it isnt, the males at the site you are thinking of are no where near as nice as this one!


Must meet up with you on a good day and go have a look about, i'm an adder virgin round these parts :gasp:


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

the only one we found today!!









along with this chap


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Went down to Hounslow Heath on Thursday and came across six (including a pair sunning themselves together) but only had a mobile phone so the pictures were a bit rubbish. Weather permitting I'll be going again in the morning with the digicam though... hopefully they'll be out and about again.

What I love about Adders is how close you can get to them, the ones on the heath were going about their business very unconcernedly even though there were three people standing four feet away watching excitedly. Makes a great change to having to leap after a Horseshoe Whip Snake that scarpers as soon as it lays eyes on you...

I've had the insane idea of taking a couple of f/t fuzzies with me and seeing if I can get a wild snake to take one... I've not tried this before and although it's probably a long shot would make some mighty fine footage...

Anybody else ever try this?

Francis


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thrasops said:


> Went down to Hounslow Heath on Thursday and came across six (including a pair sunning themselves together) but only had a mobile phone so the pictures were a bit rubbish. Weather permitting I'll be going again in the morning with the digicam though... hopefully they'll be out and about again.
> 
> What I love about Adders is how close you can get to them, the ones on the heath were going about their business very unconcernedly even though there were three people standing four feet away watching excitedly. Makes a great change to having to leap after a Horseshoe Whip Snake that scarpers as soon as it lays eyes on you...
> 
> ...


That'd make for some amazing pictures if you could pull that off but then they arent a custom to dead food are they


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

No that's the problem. Other snakes have been found to take dead prey in the wild pretty often (I've seen Horseshoe Whip snakes eating roadkill in Spain) but as Vipers are more of a "sit and wait" ambush predator I'd imagine they would only strike at something moving rather than feeding adventitiously.

Not only that, but I'd imagine that the males would be less concerned about food and more concerned about finding a mate - although I'll try with a female.

What gave me the idea was that as I was watching the males nose around the undergrowth, you could quite plainly tell when they picked up a scent that seemed inviting and began to follow it - heads moving from side to side and tongue flickering excitedly and moving in a more linear direction as opposed to wandering aimlessly. Admittedly they were probably catching the pheromones of a nearby female...

Still, I'll try for curiosity's sake - if I toss a mouse right in front of one maybe the movement will initiate a strike (if it doesn't startle them into fleeing).

Francis


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thrasops said:


> What I love about Adders is how close you can get to them


Agree with you on that one. 

About '89 I was working in Weymouth. I climbed down from the radio antennae and was just going to sit down on the banking for a well earned skive when I heard the hiss. Turned to look and there was quite a few females a foot or so away basking. I wasn't even looking for them and I found them lol.



Azemiops said:


> We found this beautiful male on friday:
> 
> image


Got to agree with you there, lovely.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Meh. A week of sunshine and perfect weather whilst I'm at work - then the days I am off the sun decides to go on holiday. Sod's law it will be sunny again tomorrow and I can sit at my desk and look outside the window imagining all the adders I might be watching.

:devil::devil::devil:

It's just not fair!


----------

